

Reading at Work, A Clever Flash Program - tsally
http://www.readatwork.com/

======
donniefitz2
Okay, it's pretty much not something that is going to help production, but
it's very, very clever. Nice work.

------
kwamenum86
With the economy in shambles I hope people are actually doing work in the
office rather than wasting time and money. Clever app though.

~~~
akd
Some people's relationship with their employer is so transactional that they
will do only the bare minimum to not get fired. This is a good site for them.

~~~
kwamenum86
If the economy did not suck I suppose they could find another job or save
money and build a startup. Seems a bit too risky in these times though.

------
inklesspen
Doesn't seem to work on my Mac; clicking on the icons just makes them jump
around.

~~~
dangrover
Double-click.

